# How to tune ITV2 on sky box



## !RAY

Hi All
Is it possable to tune in ITV2 on a sky box.
I have utv,utv3,utv3+1 but can not find Itv2.
Cheers
!RAY


----------



## mondeoman

!RAY said:


> Hi All
> Is it possable to tune in ITV2 on a sky box.
> I have utv,utv3,utv3+1 but can not find Itv2.
> Cheers
> !RAY


 
Everything you need to know is here http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055038749


----------

